# 750-881, KNX-Kopplung, Viessmann-Heizung, KW6B, Vitogate 200 KNX



## tomrey (11 April 2018)

Hi all,
nach meinem erfolglosen Versuch mit LON:
https://www.sps-forum.de/wago/91099-750-881-lon-viessmann-heizung.html
und hier:
http://www.viessmann-community.com/...Viessmann/qaq-p/59640/comment-id/64760#M64760
muß ich nun doch zu KNX wechseln obwohl ich davon weder Ahnung habe, noch jemals bekommen wollte...
Es ist schrecklich, wenn man von den vermeintlichen Experten derart in die Wüste geschickt wird.

Da ich konkret weiß, daß ich nicht der einzige bin, der genau diese Anforderung hat, wollte ich mal hören, ob jemad hier diese Hürde schon übersprungen hat und uns teilhaben läßt.
Zunächst Fragen zur HW:
Die Klemme 753-646 scheint klar zu sein aber in der Doku ist die Rede von einer separaten Stromversorgung für den KNX-Bus. Wie ist das zu verstehen? Kann die 24V-Stromversorgung der 750-881 mit benutzt werden? Reicht ggf die Busspeisung der Klemme (Messerkontakte) aus?
Wie erfolgt der Zugriff vom ETS-Laptop? Über die normale Ethernetverbindung der SPS oder über einen speziellen zusätzlichen KNX-Router?
Ich nehme mal an, die KNX-Klemme wird als KNX-Router(=default) betrieben..?
Fragen zur SW:
Gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis, der "in etwa" passt oder hat jemand diese Anbindung schon realisiert (idealerweise mit CFC, würde für code-sharing auch bezahlen)?
Nur zur Klarheit:
Ich habe mit meiner Hausautomatisierung nix am Hut mit KNX, ich brauche diese Krücke lediglich zur nachträglichen Anbindung der Heizung.
Welche Empfehlung gibt es zum schnellen Erlernen von ETS für diesen Fall?
Dank und Gruß


----------



## Wu Fu (11 April 2018)

Hi Tomrey,

ja das ist nicht so gut gelaufen um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Würde mich auch sehr ärgern.

Ich hab das zwar noch nicht umgesetzt, aber schon Anlagen mit Wago und KNX gemacht.
Du brauchst:
-KNX-Klemme 753-646
-KNX Schnittstelle Viessmann
-KNX Plug-In für die Schnittstelle Viessmann (heißt in KNX zwar nicht Plug-In, mir fällt aber die richtige Bezeichnung nicht ein), sollte kostenlos bei Viessmann zu finden sein
-KNX Versorgung, die bereits vorhanden 24VDC kannst Du nicht nehmen.
-KNX Programmierschnittstelle, am besten wahrscheinlich USB-KNX
-KNX Programm ETS, schau mal hier sollte es eine kostenlose Lite Version geben

Es sollten sich auch zur ETS Tutorials finden.
Die wirst Du vielleicht nicht brauchen, die ETS ist sicher leichter zu handhaben als der LonMaker.

Bevor Du jetzt Geld investierst. Hole Die die ETS Lite und das Plug-In und spiel ein bisschen damit rum. Schau mal welche Datenpunkte Dir überhaupt zur Verfügung stehen.
Ein Freund von mir hat eine KNX-Schnittstelle für die Heizung und da kommt anscheinend fast nichts brauchbares.
Nicht das Du viel Geld investierst und wieder nicht bekommst was Du willst.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## tomrey (11 April 2018)

Hallo Wu Fu,
dank für Trost!
Kannst du mir bitte etwas genaueres zur KNX-Stromversorgung sagen, das hab ich aus der Wago-Doku zur Klemme nicht ganz verstanden.
ETS und plugins habe ich schon, Viessmann und Wago sind geladen.
Zur ETS Programmierschnittstelle habe ich eigentlich verstanden, daß ich da über die 750-881 per Ethernet drankomme - oder etwa nicht? Was dann genau?
Die KNX-Datenpunkte habe ich schon, das sieht gut aus.
Das Vitogate 200 KNX sponsort Viessmann.
Grüße


----------



## strgalt (11 April 2018)

Hallo tomrey,

Als Spannungsversorgung kannst du z.b. folgende nehmen: GIRA 212000, geht aber bestimmt auch noch günstiger.

Nein, über Ethernet kommst du mit dem 881er nicht drauf, dafür bräuchtest du den knx-Controller,
den könntest du als Schnittstelle nehmen.
Ansonsten brauchst du ein knx-usb Interface, oder besser natürlich ein ip-Interface.
gibt es z.b. von Weinzierl (die haben z.b. auch knx-Netzteile).

bye
thomas


----------



## GLT (11 April 2018)

tomrey schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte etwas genaueres zur KNX-Stromversorgung sagen



Für die KNX-Linie wird eine KNX-Spannungsversorgung benötigt - 160mA reicht hier völlig (z.B. von der Fa. MDT)



tomrey schrieb:


> Zur ETS Programmierschnittstelle habe ich eigentlich verstanden, daß ich  da über die 750-881 per Ethernet drankomme - oder etwa nicht?


Das ginge nur mit dem 849 oder 889 - nicht mit 881!
Du benötigst eine KNX-Schnittstelle - ich würde dir die IP-Schnittstelle von Weinzierl 731 nahelegen. KNX-Router brauchst Du NICHT.

Zur Inbetriebnahme reicht die kostenlose ETS5 demo - diese ermöglicht 5 Geräte zu verwalten (eines davon ist übrigens die 646-Klemme); die light könnte 20 Geräte aber ist nicht kostenlos, wenngleich sehr günstig.

Bei KNX spricht man von Produktdatenbank .


----------



## Wu Fu (12 April 2018)

Somit wurde alles bereits beantwortet.
Mit "MDT" oder "Lingg & Janke" habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Im Grunde kannst Du die günstigste Spannungsversrogung 160mA und die günstigste Schnittstelle nehmen die Du findest.



> Produktdatenbank


Das war das Wort, welches ich nicht mehr gefunden habe.


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

Danke an alle,
habe verstanden, daß ich mit einem 849er vom ETS-lappi per Ethernet direkt auf den KNX-bus komme, brauche ich dann zusätzlich eine 753-646 oder kann ich den KNX direkt an der 849 auflegen? 
Gleiche Frage zur KNX-Busspeisung: würde das die 849 mit machen oder brauche ich das auch in diesem Fall zusätzlich?
Wie würde ich dann die KNX-Daten mit der 881 austauschen: Netvars, Modbus oder ?
Wird ein 849 auch mit Codesys/ETS programmiert oder nur mit ETS und würden meine Codesys-Targets der 881 auch für die 843 funktionieren/gelten?

Euer Rat zu den Alternativen:
Die bestehende 881 mit 753-646 aufrüsten + KNX-IP-Interface + KNX-Busspeisung oder
849 zusätzlich?
Grüße


----------



## Wu Fu (12 April 2018)

> Die bestehende 881 mit 753-646 aufrüsten + KNX-IP-Interface + KNX-Busspeisung


Genau so.

Mit der 849 entfällt lediglich die Programmierschnittstelle zum KNX, der Rest ist genau gleich, d.h. selbe Programmierung, KNX-Spannungsversorgung und 753-646.
Die Programmierschnittstelle ist sicher günstiger wie der 849, außerdem müsstest Du dann einen Datenaustausch zwischen den beiden Controllern machen, was mehr Aufwand ist.


----------



## strgalt (12 April 2018)

sehe ich auch so.

Was noch ginge, wäre die 881 gegen eine 889 zu tauschen, aber beide einzubauen macht m.E. keinen Sinn.
Die 881 kannst du ja dann wieder verkaufen, könnte insgesamt vielleicht sogar die günstigtse Variante sein.

strgalt


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

Danke, schaun wir mal:
Brauche ich zur 889 noch die 753-646 zusätzlich oder deckt die 889 die Klemmenfunktion mit ab?
Brauche ich die KNX-Busspeisung auch bei der 889 ?
Die 889 hat lt. Katalog 2x RJ45 für KNX/IP bekomme ich sie darüber auch in mein LAN?
Kann meine 881 Anwendung 1:1 auf die 889 übertragen weden?
Grüße


----------



## Tiktal (12 April 2018)

was Du dir für eine Arbeit machst...
Hättest Du das nicht einfach mit ein paar Temperatursensoren und Zustandsabfragen erledigen können?

Gruß

Onno


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

Hey Onno, 
Zustandsabfragen bei wem?
Fernwirken auf die Heizung wie?
Grüße


----------



## Tiktal (12 April 2018)

Wenn der Aufwand für Dich auch den Nutzen rechtfertigt ist ja alles gut.
Temperaturabfragen überall da wo man die Temperatur wissen möchte mit externen Sensoren.
Zustandsabfragen kann man meist auch irgendwo "abzwacken" (Ventilator, Pumpe, etc.) steuern ist vermutlich nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, aber für den Privatgebrauch ausreichend (EIN/AUS).
Kenne mich mit der Heizung nicht aus (dafür gibts das Netz ;-) ). Ich konnte mit etwas tricksen auch die Vorlauftemperatur vorgeben, EIN/AUS schalten.

Gruß

Onno


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

Über dieses Stadium bin ich längst hinaus, es geht hier um die Einbindung einer Heizug in eine bestehende Hausautomatisierung.
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Wu Fu (12 April 2018)

> Brauche ich zur 889 noch die 753-646 zusätzlich oder deckt die 889 die Klemmenfunktion mit ab?


Du brauchst beides



> Brauche ich die KNX-Busspeisung auch bei der 889?


Ja, da Du ja auch die Klemme 753-646 brauchst.



> Die 889 hat lt. Katalog 2x RJ45 für KNX/IP bekomme ich sie darüber auch in mein LAN?


Ja, über beide der 889 hat einen internen Switch, wie der 880.



> Kann meine 881 Anwendung 1:1 auf die 889 übertragen weden?


Ohne Dein Programm zu kennen, schwer zu sagen.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch.
Du kannst ja in CodeSys bei den Zielsystemeinstellungen Dein Projekt mal umstellen und übersetzen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## tomrey (12 April 2018)

ok, danke, dann bleibe ich bei der 753-646 Lösung. 
Danke an alle, ich brauche euch sicher zur Software nochmal ;-)
Grüße


----------



## Gecht (17 April 2018)

Für alle Sparfüchse,
es reicht auch eine KNX Drossel z.B. von ABB oder Siemens für die Spannungsversorgung des KNX, 24V ist innerhalb der Spezis des KNX.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## tomrey (17 April 2018)

Hmm, danke, aber wenn 24V reichen, dann haben wir die ja sowieso...oder???
Gruß


----------



## Burns848 (18 April 2018)

Was Gecht meint ist das du einfach nur eine Drossel kaufst, und diese an deine 24V Versorgung Klemmst. Anstatt ein wesentlich teureres KNX Netzteil.
Normalerweise hast du am KNX Netzteil 28V aber die Spezifikation ist glaube ich von 22- 32V 
Du Brauchst im KNX zwanghaft eine Drossel, da ansonsten die Datenübertragung nicht funktionieren kann. 
Im KNX werden Signale über unterschiedliche Spannungspegel auf den Busleitungen übertragen (rot und Schwarz vom KNX) du Brauchst hierfür zwanghaft eine Drossel. Falls die Funktion einer Drossel nicht klar ist bemühe dich dies mal zu Googlen.


----------



## tomrey (20 April 2018)

update:
Habe jetzt 1x 750-889, 1x753-646 sowie eine KNX-Busspeisung gekauft = Wu Fu-Vorschlag.
Idee dahinter:
Die 753-646 kommt in die 881 für die TP-Anbindung der Vitogate.
Die Konfiguration mit ETS scheint mir klar zu sein (schaun wir mal...).
Die 889 zunächst nur als KNX-IP-Gateway für den ETS-laptop gleichzeitig aber als Reserve/backup für die bestehende 881.
Was wäre für die 889 die Minimalkonfiguration als KNX-IP-Gateway (ohne SPS-Programm)?
Gruß


----------



## strgalt (20 April 2018)

hi,

meines erachtens funktioniert das so nicht. für die Gateway Funktion brauchst du m.e. die 646er klemme.
aber bitte schaue dir einfach mal die Anwendungsbeispiele von wago an, da steht es ziemlich genau drin, welche Funktionen (Kombinationen) möglich sind.
ein reservecontroller einzuplanen ist eigentlich auch quatsch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen defekten Controller ist fast gleich null.
nimm die 889 und die 646 zusammen und nimm den als einzigen Controller, den anderen nimmst du zum spielen oder verkaufen.

strgalt


----------



## GLT (20 April 2018)

tomrey schrieb:


> Die 753-646 kommt in die 881 für die TP-Anbindung der Vitogate.
> 
> Die 889 zunächst nur als KNX-IP-Gateway für den ETS-laptop gleichzeitig aber als Reserve/backup für die bestehende 881.


So rum funktioniert das nicht!
Die 646er-Klemme MUSS an die 889; die Klemme darf in diesem Falle NICHT als Anwendungsklemme eingerichtet werden, sonder muss die Routingfunktion behalten - d.h. Du kannst dann mit dem SPS-Programm NICHT auf die Klemme zugreifen - das machst Du dann mit dem Kontroller 

Wie schon erwähnt - Wago beschreibt das in ihrer Doku mit dem (Wago-)KNX-Konzept recht gut.


----------



## tomrey (21 April 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.
Nach erneutem Studium des Wago-KNX-Konzeptes möchte ich Euch mein aktualisiertes Konzept nochmal zur Überprüfung/Kommentierung darstellen:
Zunächst nochmal das Ziel des Ganzen:
Ich habe eine Hausautomatisierung mit 750-881 und möchte meine Viessmann-Heizung per KNX (Vitogate 200) anbinden.
Lösung (Wago-KNX-Konzept 2.5.4 KNX IP Anwendungscontroller + I/O-Module + Router):
1. Ersatz der 750-881 durch 750-889, zum Zugriff mit dem ETS-laptop via LAN (kein zusätzliches KNX-Gateway erforderlich)
2. Kopie des Anwendungsprogrammes (CoDeSys) auf den 889.
3. 646er KNX-Klemme im 889 im Gerätemodus zur TP-Anbindung der Vitogate
4. Erweiterung des Anwendungsprogrammes (CoDeSys) um die Heizungssteuerung mittels KNX-FB
Unsicherheiten:
Kann ich sowohl mit Ethernet/IP (CoDeSys) als auch KNX/IP (ETS) parallel aus meinem LAN auf den 889 zugreifen? (CoDeSys fehlt in Abb. 13)
Ist der 889er dann im KNX/IP Routermodus und die 646er im TP-Gerätemodus?
Grüße


----------



## GLT (21 April 2018)

Betreibst Du eine 646er-Klemme im Gerätemodus, kannst du über LAN *NICHT!* auf die KNX-TP-Installation zugreifen!

Der KNX-Router entsteht durch die Kombination 889+646(Routingmodus) - sonst hast du ein KNX-IP-Geräte (889) u. ein eine KNX-Anwendungsklemme ohne Routingfunktionalität.


----------



## tomrey (21 April 2018)

OK, verstanden. Kann die Klemme im Routingmodus per TP mit der Vitogate/anderen knx- Geräten verbundenen werden und mit dem SPS-Programm interagieren? Grüße


----------



## GLT (21 April 2018)

Verbunden - ja

Das Programm kann dann nicht auf die Klemme zugreifen, sondern über den Controller - der fungiert dann als KNX-IP-Gerät; Filtertabelle ist entsprechend einzustellen.

Hört sich aber alles komplizierter an, als es tatsächlich ist - das SPS-Programm ist quasi das gleiche, wie bei einer Klemme, nur der Masterbaustein ist halt ein anderer.


----------



## strgalt (22 April 2018)

Hallo tomrey,

wie GLT bereits sagte, dein "Konzept" passt soweit und ist schlüssig, lediglich mit den Begrifflichkeiten bist du ein bisschen durcheinander gekommen.
Ja, du kannst aus der ETS und aus Codesys parallel zugreifen.


----------



## tomrey (18 Mai 2018)

Hi, da bin ich zurück mit den Vorbereitungen der Umstellung von 881->889 und KNX-Kopplung meiner Heizung.
Bisher bin icht davon ausgegangen, daß das KNX-Modul meiner Heizung per TP an die 646 angeschlossen wird.
Jetzt stelle ich fest, daß das Vitogate 200 KNX zusätzlich einen RJ45 mit KNX/IP hat.
In der Viessmann-Doku stehen beide Anschlußmöglichkeiten alternativ drin.
Kann ich per LAN-Kabel auf den 2. RJ45 der 889 gehen (ggf. via LAN-Swich?)
Dieser Anwendungsfall ist in der Wago-Doku nicht beschrieben sondern es ist immer nur von TP die Rede.
Ich  brauche den Zugriff aus meinem SPS-Programm auf die KNX-Datenpunkte der Heizung, sonst gibt es keine KNX-Anforderung bei mir.
Dank + Gruß


----------



## GLT (19 Mai 2018)

Du kannst das Vitogate per Cat-Kabel direkt an die 889 anstecken, da diese einen Switch integriert hat.

Die 889 muss dann als KNX-IP-Gerät implementiert werden.


----------



## mc161 (19 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
warum steuerst Du den Kessel nicht direkt mit der Wago an ?
 Bei Viessman gibt es doch externe Module zum an die Wand schrauben, u.a auch externe 0-10 V Ansteuerung.

Bekommst auch noch Rückmeldungen und noch paar Temperaturfühler in den Kessel rein und über die Wago
Kessel 0-10V gefahren mit Auswertung und Visu.

Grüsse mc


----------



## tomrey (19 Mai 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Die 889 muss dann als KNX-IP-Gerät implementiert werden.


Was heißt das? Ich kenne bisher nur den Router- und den Gerätemodus mit/ohne 646.
Ich brauche den Durchgriff vom SPS-Program auf die KNX-Daten und das ist in der Wago-Doku nur in der 889/646-Kombi beschrieben.
Die 646 ist aber wohl nur für TP zuständig und demnach brauche ich sie ebensowenig wie eine KNX-Busspeisung..?
Beim Vitogate habe ich allerdings in den ETS-Produktdaten lediglich ein TP-Gateway..?
Scheint doch komplizierter als gedacht.
mc161: Habe den Regeler mit der Heizung gekauft und will den auch nutzen. Es geht mir nur um Fernsteuerung durch die Wago.
Grüße


----------



## GLT (19 Mai 2018)

tomrey schrieb:


> Ich kenne bisher nur den Router- und den Gerätemodus mit/ohne 646.


In der Doku ist auch der IP-(Anwendungs)Controller beschrieben
Siehe hier



tomrey schrieb:


> Die 646 ist aber wohl nur für TP zuständig und demnach brauche ich sie ebensowenig wie eine KNX-Busspeisung..?


In diesem Fall (IP-Kopplung) wäre das so.



tomrey schrieb:


> Beim Vitogate habe ich allerdings in den ETS-Produktdaten lediglich ein TP-Gateway..?


Die Viessmann-Regelung spricht nativ kein KNX, sondern LON - beim Vitogate 200 handelt es sich also um ein LON-TP auf KNX-Gateway!
Hier wird also LON auf KNX-TP oder wahlweise auf KNX-IP umgesetzt und vice versa.

Du legst in der ETS eine IP-Linie an, darin per WAGO-PDB einen IP-Anwendungskontroller u. für den IP-Anwendungskontroller aus der sym_xml die KOs; diese werden dann mittels ETS noch mit GAs verknüpft.

In der Codesys wird der IP-Masterbaustein eingesetzt und ansonsten 0815 wie bei der 646-Klemme vorgegangen - that's all.


----------



## tomrey (20 Mai 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Du legst in der ETS eine IP-Linie an, darin per WAGO-PDB einen IP-Anwendungskontroller u. für den IP-Anwendungskontroller aus der sym_xml die KOs; diese werden dann mittels ETS noch mit GAs verknüpft.


... und entsprechend per Viessmann-PDB ein IP-Gateway... aber das habe ich in der V-PDB nicht gefunden, da gibt es nur ein TP-GW. Alles andere ist wohl klar.
Grüße


----------



## tomrey (23 Mai 2018)

Ich komme dem Problem wohl langsam auf die Spur:

IP-Tunneling dient anscheinend ausschließlich als Programmierzugang für die ETS aber nicht zum Datenaustausch auf dem Bus.

Damit hätte ich bei der Vitocom nun doch keine Wahl und müsste für die Buskommunikation ausschließlich TP anschließen.
Dann wäre ein KNX-Router (=Kombi aus 889 und 646) unabdingbar für eine Buskommunikation zwischen einem reinen KNX-IP-Gerät (IP-Controller) mit einem TP-Gerät (Vitocom).
Wäre schön, wenn mir das jemand bestätigen/erläutern könnte.

Nachdem beide Geräte eine eigene 230V Stromversorgung haben (und keine weiteren Geräte eingesetzt werden), stellt sich mir die Frage, ob eine Bus-Stromversorgung trotzdem nötig ist?
Grüße


----------



## GLT (23 Mai 2018)

Die Busspannungsversorgung brauchst Du trotzdem - die kleine 160er reicht.

Ansonsten mal wieder Viessmann in Reinstkultur - machen was, aber nicht wirklich brauchbar/sinnvoll u. halbherzig.


----------



## tomrey (23 Mai 2018)

Danke, KNX läuft, Datenaustausch klappt, Ziel erreicht!
Der Rest ist Fleißarbeit.
Leider bleibt noch das Problem mit dem WBM der 889 s. anderer Thread...
Grüße


----------

